# M Chassis pickup shoe pin repair?



## zabadoh (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm a newb to slot racing!

I've picked up an old LL set with a pair of M chassis, both with the same problem: One of the thin pins on the front of the plastic chassis that holds the pickup shoe and spring up onto the body is broken. 

I'm a cheap bastard, so I'm thinking of repairing the pins instead of replacing the whole chassis.

I'm contemplating (don't laugh now):
a) Drilling a hole to insert a paper clip end
b) Filing down the stub, slicing a notch, then using epoxy putty to glue a paper clip end onto the body

Yes, I'm aware that replacing both of the chassis is a more practical solution at this point, but I hate throwing stuff like this away because of 1mm of broken plastic.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked up a Life-Like from somewhere that had the exact same thing happen to it. Whoever did the work did a little hole in the front end and put in a small squared off piece of brass is what it looks like. I'm sure a paper clip would be fine as well.

Just make sure you run it with a body after that, or else "you'll put your eye out!"


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the head of a small poster pin could work aswell.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a 1/16th inch drill bit to make a hole. After I cut off the remaining shoe guide. I usually glue in a piece of a #8 brass straight pin. That's the same size we used to use for pinning bodies, axles and stuff. They are pretty soft and easy to cut to length. Most sewing centers will have them. Maybe even Wally World!


----------

